# having huge problems getting my cd writer to work...

## spree

hi all,

well, there are many posts with "can't get k3b working" etc.

mine is one of them, but i can't get into this stuff.

i run the 2.6.1-r1-mm1 sources (compiled today) - i copied my .config from my kernel-2.6.0;

and even 

```
cdrecord -scanbus
```

 doesn't work ?!

it gives me the following error:

```
root@dylaptop matthias # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

can someone help me?

with my 2.6 kernel, this worked, but burning with k3b was also not possible... it hung up all the time, and after killing k3b, the cddrive appeared "confused"...

when i start k3b NOW, it freezes with its splash logo and saying "scanning for cd-devices", and i can't even kill it.

help me please !  :Smile: 

regards,

Matthias

----------

## metwo

If you're using a 2.6 kernel, can you use direct ATAPI burning? I think you need to do

```

cdrecord dev=ATAPI --scanbus

```

or something of the sort. That is unless you have an actual scsi cd-writer??

----------

## spree

hi,

well i think my problem lies deeper.

Wenn i do, what you wrote, nothing happens really (cdrecord scanbus starts, but gives no output of the drives), instead my syslog-ng tells me

```

ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out

hdc: lost interrupt

hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)

```

i don't know what to do! i don't find any missing features in my kernel.

The drive works fine under windows2k and xp.

bye

----------

## spree

*bump*

----------

## blueworm

See this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71952&highlight=atapi

----------

## spree

hi!

thanks for your reply. i tried what they said in the other thread,

but i still get the problem that the interrupt gets lost and the drive still appears confused...

i don't know what this is  :Sad: 

----------

## blueworm

Does your drive work as a normal cdrom?

----------

## spree

no... it does not.

the interrupt gets lost on each action on the drive...

----------

## blueworm

Do you have acpi turned on?

If so turn it off in bios and or add this to you boot loader.

```
acpi=off
```

I also recommend that all ide devices be connected using 80 pin cable and Cable/select.

These are just Ideas....

It would also be good to know what chipset you are using.

----------

## spree

well, this is my laptop, so i can't really change the hardware  :Wink:  but the drives are connected via 80pin cable.

i have acpi turned on, i will try without it!

thanks for your replies

i use a via kt 400 chipset. (athlon xp-m 2500+)

----------

## spree

hm, i tried it now with the "acpi=off" thing, but there's no diference at all....

drive still doesn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## spree

*bump*

could this be a bug of the kernel ?

----------

## yuppienetworking

Hi, I am having the same problem, just checking if you had any luck

Thanks!

----------

## pigah1

Ditto

dmesg gives:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chdc: DMA interrupt recovery
> 
> hdc: lost interrupt
> ...

 

with the last few lines repeated ad infinitum

----------

## pigah1

oh, i'm running gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.5-r1).

----------

## pigah1

I figured my problem out.  I just had to turn off the DMA on my cdrom.  I did it in the kernel see:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178100

----------

